# In Maui now :)



## Cathyb (Jul 6, 2008)

Aloha!  Must have done something right!  Our AA plane left early from LAX and my DH sat on aisle across from me with no one next to him and I had my aisle seat with two empties!  (Hmmm, hope we smelled ok.) We were in Seats 16 and lots of legroom.  We even got our free diet sodas 

I am typing at this computer while looking out at Molokai and Lanai on a perfectly clear morning.  There are sailboats sitting out on the water and gentle waves coming in.

Seriously, we are at our Whaler timeshare but the whole front lawn is gone.  They are doing major renovation due to crumbling garage and the finished product pictures look stunning.  Fortunately we look out toward Whaler Village so can pretend that construction isn't there  .

If anyone has questions, bring 'em on.


----------



## PrettyKitties (Jul 6, 2008)

I hope you are having fun!


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 6, 2008)

Good for you, Cathyb.  Less than a week for me!!

How are the crowds there?


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 6, 2008)

Crowds:  Quite a few people at Whaler's Village; medium amount in the water in front of us; however the roads are good -- not too busy.

Since you are coming next week, have you ever gone to the Tongo church in Napili?  We went for the fourth year today.  It is the Honolua United Methodist Church and the people are SOOO nice and the 10:30AM service is in English and Tongan.  The choir comes in native clothing and their small church is beautiful.  For directions call 808/669-2099.

We are going to do our early walking tomorrow and check out the new Hyatt timeshare construction.  Weather is pushing 90 and a little humid.  Not many tradewinds.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jul 6, 2008)

Has Hyatt made any announcements regarding the new TS?


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 6, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Since you are coming next week, have you ever gone to the Tongo church in Napili?  We went for the fourth year today.  It is the Honolua United Methodist Church and the people are SOOO nice and the 10:30AM service is in English and Tongan.  The choir comes in native clothing and their small church is beautiful.  For directions call 808/669-2099.



Sounds great.  I'll try and check it out.  Sunday services, I take?


----------



## Lawlar (Jul 6, 2008)

*The Whaler is now a Timeshare?*



Cathyb said:


> Seriously, we are at our Whaler timeshare but the whole front lawn is gone.  They are doing major renovation due to crumbling garage and the finished product pictures look stunning.  Fortunately we look out toward Whaler Village so can pretend that construction isn't there  .
> 
> If anyone has questions, bring 'em on.



You are soooo lucky - Enjoy your trip.

I do have some questions about the Whaler.  My best friend bought a condo in the Whaler in the early 1990s.  Would you believe full ownership of a one-bedroom was $170,000?!!?  I got to stay there for free for a number of weeks and after he sold his condo I rented there a few times.  I liked it (wish I had bought one).

How and when did they become timeshares??  Are they being sold by the week by the original condo owners?  Was the building converted?  Are they still selling TS units in the Whaler?  Is it legal in Hawaii for a condo owner to sell his (her)interest by the week?


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 7, 2008)

lawlar:  The Whaler has three segments:  Full-time residents; hotel renting of studios, one and two BR; and one third are timeshares.  We luckily own an end unit, oceanfront timeshare which only a few timeshare units are.  

I believe originally The Whaler was built for only affluent, full time residents and it has unique features:  Handlaid blue tiles on the lanai, genuine marble floors in bathrooms, etc.  Economy got bad and they turned a third into two week timeshare units of studios, 1 and 2 BR.  These units are (and I am guessing) about 25-30 yrs old, but kept in tiptop condition because the full time units are selling for over a million dollars for one bedrooms and those folks demand it be kept up!!!  What I am seeing in the last two years is our price of this oceanfront unit going up from around $40K to $80K (2 weeks).  Remember we have fixed oceanfront with fixed June 28-July 12 interval -- so we have the holiday as a bonus.  We are told the increase is due to the other Westins and Marriotts asking so much for their floating weeks, units.

The Whaler Realty in the Whaler Village sells the timeshare units, as does one other realty, but Whaler Realty has most of the listings.  I believe you can Google Whaler Realty and there may be a listing of timeshares for sale.  Our salesman, Bob Cartwright, we loved and now he owns Whaler Realty and I highly recommend him.  We bought in 1991.  Don't know answer to legality of condo owner converting -- altho I think a few have done it here.  Ahhh, just looked out our window at Molokai again -- beautiful and has a ring of clouds this morning   Lanai is 99% clear.  It is very hot so far this week though, bummer -- no tradewinds.


----------



## humuhumu nukunukuapua'a (Jul 8, 2008)

*Whaler History and Timeshares*

Here is a bit of history about The Whaler on Kaanapali Beach...and information about buying timeshares there:

The Whaler was built in 1974 and 1975, as two towers, each twelve stories tall.  Each building contains 180 units, for a total of 360 condos. The Whaler is located directly on the beach, is adjacent to an upscale shopping center at Whalers Village, and is convenient to tourist shopping and grocery stores in nearby Lahaina (as well as other locations in West Maui).

Of the total 360 condos, only 50 are timeshare (technically, they are titled "time interval ownerships" = TIOs) and all of them consist of TWO contiguous weeks.  These weeks have fixed dates, i.e., they are the exact same two weeks each year.  The 50 TIOs consist of studios, 1- and 2- bedroom units. There is a totally separate timeshare ownership organization which manages their maintenance, refurnishings, check-ins, etc., and all of the timeshare units are kept in top quality condition.  Like all Whaler condos, the TIOs are equipped with full kitchens.

The remaining 310 Whaler condos are all FULL ownership, currently priced at approximately $600,000 for studios, and about 1.2K to 2.5K for the 1- and 2- bedroom units.  About 170 units belong to a common rental pool, and rented out just as if they were part of a hotel: In fact, these condos are rented out by the ResortQuest corporation (which manages about eight such condo resorts on Maui).

The remaining 140 or so Whaler condos are also privately owned, but have owners who either rent them out privately or who do not rent them at all (these are divided into perhaps near equal halves).  There are probably less than 10 condos in which the owners are living there permanently; I believe there may have been as many as 15 live-in owners at one time, but The Whaler has always been primarily a vacation resort complex.

Here are two websites which have current Time Interval Ownership listings at The Whaler (the two realtors are Whalers Realty and Monte Fitts Realty, and are the only two agencies authorized to sell Whaler TIOs):

http://www.whalersrealty.com/wtio/wtiolist.pdf
http://www.thewhaler.com/TIOListing.pdf

I haven't counted off the above listings, but there are usually 75-100 TIOs for sale at any given time.

I apologize if either of the above two weblinks are not actually available; you are welcome to write and ask me for a working link, if necessary.

I welcome any TUGGER with interest in The Whaler or its TIOs.  You may contact me at userbobmar@aol.com

I have accumulated the above knowledge after 34 years as a very lucky Whaler fulltime owner (as well as timesharer in Washington State), have absolutely no interest in either of the above two realty firms, and simply enjoy helping others to consider buying or renting at The Whaler on Kaanapali Beach. 

Bob Cohen


----------



## Lawlar (Jul 8, 2008)

*Whaler*

Thank you Bob - that was very helpful.  I always wanted to own at the Whaler.  But it was just out of my reach.  Spending retirement at the Whaler would be amazing.  

Enjoy your time at the Whaler.  Who knows, maybe my wife would sell our Santa Barbara home someday, and we could move to the Whaler.  Or maybe prices will decline to the old prices of the 70s (very unlikely).

Aloha!


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 8, 2008)

yes, Sunday at 10:30AM


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 8, 2008)

To add to the xlnt recap of Whaler history and info by previous poster/Whaler owner (hi there), we also have a full salon/spa, gym, gate guard and tennis court (currently changing locations due to garage enlargement).

I still think some full time owner was trying to sell some of his/her weeks as timeshares; but not sure if they were successful.  Bottom line:  We love our Whaler Unit but the fees are killing us


----------



## Mimi (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Cathyb...We knew you would be at the Whaler this week. We strolled by last Sunday and thought of you. We snorkeled at Black Rock, ate at Hula Grill, and browsed at the shops in Whaler's Village. Loved your unit when we snagged it with SFX many years ago. We end our 5 week stay this week at Maui Schooner. The trade winds have picked up now and it is lovely here on Maui.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 8, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> I still think some full time owner was trying to sell some of his/her weeks as timeshares; but not sure if they were successful.  Bottom line:  We love our Whaler Unit but the fees are killing us



Are the MFs there more than Starwood's?


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 8, 2008)

Gary/Hyatt:  We walked to Hyatt and they had a 'wall' blocking anything going on behind it and no signs that I saw.  We then went to the Front Desk and asked about the timeshares.  The desk clerk said nothing is happening right now until all the papers are signed but took my name and email to be contacted when sales open.  On their layout of the Hyatt, it shows a sales office on a high floor of one of the buildings.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow:  Our very unit 851 sold in 12/07 for $89K!!!! -- and that isn't even with our July 4 holiday week.   Thanks for Fitts page showing sold properties.  We used to get something similar from Whaler, but this year we didn't.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 8, 2008)

Mimi: Gosh, why didn't you stop by the desk and call us!  We also ate at Hula Grill but on Saturday night.  Have you tried their Seafood Soup -- it is sooo good with lobster, scallops and the good stuff (can't stand clams).  Are you still on the island?


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 8, 2008)

LisaRex:  Our maintenance fees right now are $5000yr (2 week interval)  and that is not a misprint.  Actually it includes the $$$ needed to repair the garage; add another parking area; move the tennis courts; renovate our kitchen and baths; and remnants owed for the completed renovation of the living room, dining area and bedroom.  It will be that high for five years we are told


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jul 8, 2008)

Cathy - I'd love to see photo's of the construction if you take any...


----------



## sandesurf (Jul 9, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> LisaRex:  Our maintenance fees right now are $5000yr (2 week interval)  and that is not a misprint.  Actually it includes the $$$ needed to repair the garage; add another parking area; move the tennis courts; renovate our kitchen and baths; and remnants owed for the completed renovation of the living room, dining area and bedroom.  It will be that high for five years we are told



OMG! We bought our first "time interval" there, in 1992, for $23,000! (1bd.2bath O.V.) Used it for about 4 years and sold it (for 22,500) due to airfare for 4 EVERY year was killing us. Oh yeah, AND our school district pushed our summer a week back so it cut into our time there!(June 14-28th). Our unit was 309-11, third unit from front, facing the courtyard. LOVED it there but OMG! I think our maitenence fee's were about $600 back then! 
We LOVE our MOC, EOY, O.F.  
Aloha!


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 9, 2008)

Babs: We took 1-2 of the front but right now it is just plain dirt.  We'll check some more and send you them if we find something worth looking at.  They move soooo slow here


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 10, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> LisaRex:  Our maintenance fees right now are $5000yr (2 week interval)  and that is not a misprint.



 

Wow.


----------



## Mimi (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Cathyb, We are still in Maui...leave for the mainland on Saturday night. We were in your area again on Tuesday, but do not plan to travel north until our flight.  We have our daughter, gs (14) and gd (17) staying in their own unit at the Schooner. Maybe we can get together next time!


----------



## Barbeque (Jul 10, 2008)

Tri West Timeshre out of Los Angeles has some contacts with the Whaler.  I think the owner was the original timeshare developer,  Mario Collura.
I have rented from them previously and they have had resales in the past.   My experience with them was good.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cathy, I didn't see this thread before.  Don't you hate to go home tomorrow?  What a smart lady you were to buy at the Whaler Inn and having the fourth of July date included.     We have never seen a unit inside but the location is to die for and you have a big balcony too.  You are close to Black Rock so great snorkeling.  Do you snorkel or dive?

Do they really have started construction at the Hyatt next door to the MOC?  Do you know when they will start building?  Is there a sales office already where you can get brochures and prices?  I am mainly interested in what it will look like and when it will be finished.  How can I get information on that?  Do you have it?


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 12, 2008)

Emmy:  First Hyatt:  We only saw walls hiding something, so we went to the Front Desk.  She said nothing is being done until the paperwork is finished; but took our name and email address so we will be notified.  We did see on the hotel building layout a sales office mentioned.

Yes we hate to leave our unit; but we are going to Marriott Kauai Beach Club tomorrow so all is not toooo bad     We used to snorkel alot; but I almost drowned down near Kahana once and since then I have developed a fear of the ocean.  I go in once in a great while and try; but never have gained the confidence I used to have.

Balcony:  Our balcony is L-shaped; the front is the white water view of Lanai and Molokai and the side is the mountains and Whaler Village.  We watch the catamarrans come in to load people up all day -- its a great place!

Emmy:  We'll be at Newport Coast late August, where will you be then?  Can we meet for lunch somewhere?


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 12, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Emmy: We'll be at Newport Coast late August, where will you be then? Can we meet for lunch somewhere?


I will send you an email.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 12, 2008)

bbq: Mario was originally developer -- wow that's interesting.  I wondered why he had the listings of so many lower floor units, now I know.  He is a very reputable man in the business.  Went to his auction years ago.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 12, 2008)

babs, got a few more construction pictures -- but they sure don't hustle here to get a job done.  I think they took a two hour coffee break in the morning.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 12, 2008)

mimi -- well, after a HUGE decision we will return next June 28-July 12. Please call us here at the Whaler and we can enjoy that view with a few drinks.   We hesitated to come because just 10 days prior we are returning from a 2 week Greece/Turkey tour taken with a super tour guide who used to be a European History professor.  It's his last year of tours, so if we go to Greece with him, it has to be next year.  

On top of that, in August we do a driving tour thru Oregon to Canada -- this is a family meeting in Oregon we do every other year.  Even so, we decided we cannot miss our two weeks here at The Whaler -- do give us a call if you are in Maui.  Please Email me in May to let me know if you are going to be here.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 12, 2008)

Okie, dokey.  Sure hope we can at least have a glass of wine on the deck at Newport or at the pool.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jul 13, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> babs, got a few more construction pictures -- but they sure don't hustle here to get a job done.  I think they took a two hour coffee break in the morning.



Cathy - I think you have my email - send over any photo's that look interesting.  Aloha!!!  Babs


----------

